# RIP Dolores O'Riordan (Cranberries)



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow.. way too young!

Dolores O'Riordan dead: The Cranberries lead singer dies aged 46


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

That's a shock at such a young age.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Fuck.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What? 46 years old, "Fuck" indeed.

RIP


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seen them back in '99 my kids were crazy for them. What a shame, great vooice


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"died suddenly". Always makes you wonder. Suicide? Aneurysm? Undiagnosed cardiac problem? Flu? Accidental head injury from a fall?

Of course, when someone is that young, it doesn't really matter what the reason. Even if she died pulling a preschooler off the train tracks, it's a damn shame.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My wife is pretty upset. To me she's just another person who died, and it's no more a shame than any other death on the same day. 

I know it's a dick thing to say, (and I do mean no disrespect, since there are certainly people close to her that are grieving), but this whole fame thing is getting worse and worse and I wish we'd stop deifying celebs/singers.

The only reason I'm venting a bit for this particular passing is because my wife was talking to me about it, and I responded with my usual apathy - which didn't go so well (until I made a Zombie crack).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

RIP

When someone dies that young, I first think the D word.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

too young indeed...I was just thinking about their music the other week (hadn't in years).

haven't followed them much lately.
surprised that Sinead has outlived her.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> RIP
> 
> When someone dies that young, I first think the D word.


I think of the "S" word first, the C word next...I usually assume by this age, they've gotten a handle on the D.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I think of the "S" word first, the C word next...I usually assume by this age, they've gotten a handle on the D.


Well I wanted to say drugs, but I don't know what happened yet.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> My wife is pretty upset. To me she's just another person who died, and it's no more a shame than any other death on the same day.
> 
> I know it's a dick thing to say, (and I do mean no disrespect, since there are certainly people close to her that are grieving), but this whole fame thing is getting worse and worse and I wish we'd stop deifying celebs/singers.
> 
> The only reason I'm venting a bit for this particular passing is because my wife was talking to me about it, and I responded with my usual apathy - which didn't go so well (until I made a Zombie crack).


I don't see a brief "in memorium" post or share on social media as in itself, deifying celebs/singers. Though, I do acknowledge that it happens. 
When people are touched by another's creation (art/music etc) there is potential for a connection that feels pretty much as real as a direct one with people you know personally. I'd bet many on this forum have a special relationship with the music they like and it's with them at key moments of their life. 

If said, creation is a regular part of one's life they'll feel the sense of loss when the creator dies. I think people are mourning the loss of a part of themselves in a way. To simply commemorate and acknowledge feeling bad about it isn't a disrespect for the scores of people who also die on the same day. We simply haven't had the connection to the people we've never encountered on any level to feel the loss.... thankfully! Who could handle that!?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Well I wanted to say drugs, but I don't know what happened yet.


I knew what you meant.
Although re-reading my post, it sounds like I could be using slang for something else..."see that girl over there? I gave her the D last weekend". 
taking out the code, in the absence of info, my mind went to wondering if it was suicide or cancer....drug overdose is something I associate with the curse of 27, not 46, unless theyre already widely known to have sever addiction problems.

but no point in speculating. eventually it will come out, but weird things happen. a friend of a friend died unexpectedly in his late 20's of "natural causes", so who knows.....no ones guaranteed to make it to old age.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I knew what you meant.
> Although re-reading my post, it sounds like I could be using slang for something else..."see that girl over there? I gave her the D last weekend".
> taking out the code, in the absence of info, my mind went to wondering if it was suicide or cancer....drug overdose is something I associate with the curse of 27, not 46, unless theyre already widely known to have sever addiction problems.
> 
> but no point in speculating. eventually it will come out, but weird things happen. a friend of a friend died unexpectedly in his late 20's of "natural causes", so who knows.....no ones guaranteed to make it to old age.


I had an aunt go the same way at 44. Standing on the driveway watching the stretcher and body bag come out of the house is something I'll never forget.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Speculation means *squat* without verifiable facts.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Speculation means *squat* without verifiable facts.


spec·u·la·tion
ˌspekyəˈlāSH(ə)n/
_noun_
noun: *speculation*; plural noun: *speculations*

*1*.
the forming of a theory or conjecture without firm evidence.
"there has been widespread speculation that he plans to quit"


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

adcandour said:


> My wife is pretty upset. To me she's just another person who died, and it's no more a shame than any other death on the same day.
> 
> I know it's a dick thing to say, (and I do mean no disrespect, since there are certainly people close to her that are grieving), but this whole fame thing is getting worse and worse and I wish we'd stop deifying celebs/singers.
> 
> The only reason I'm venting a bit for this particular passing is because my wife was talking to me about it, and I responded with my usual apathy - which didn't go so well (until I made a Zombie crack).


I get you. Yes, sad for those who are personally connected but I feel no more for "famous" people than any other. I have no personal connection to them and none have them have influenced, altered, touched or otherwise intervened in my life in a personal, meaningful way. Maybe I am cold, but I don't get those who get so distraught over celebrity deaths, Kurt Cobain etc etc.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sad. I was just listening to 'Linger' the other day.
She died at a hotel and it is currently 'unexplained'.
Dolores O’Riordan, Cranberries lead singer, dies at age of 46


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Bummer, liked the Cranberries a lot


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I knew what you meant.
> Although re-reading my post, it sounds like I could be using slang for something else..."see that girl over there? I gave her the D last weekend".
> taking out the code, in the absence of info, my mind went to wondering if it was suicide or cancer....drug overdose is something I associate with the curse of 27, not 46, unless theyre already widely known to have sever addiction problems.
> 
> but no point in speculating. eventually it will come out, but weird things happen. a friend of a friend died unexpectedly in his late 20's of "natural causes", so who knows.....no ones guaranteed to make it to old age.


The D-word was what felled Prince. Though in his case it was really more the M-word (medication). We generally associate D with substances abused for non-therapeutic reasons. M can happen in the complete absence of any desperate action on the part of the individual. Cripes, for all we know, it could be the _absence_ of M, such as unexpected severe allergic reaction and no epi-pen in sight.

But all of that IS speculation. My point is simply that even celebrities can die from mundane things. We all have bodies that can let us down, well before our time.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh man! Wow, that was quick. Way too young.
RIP.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Earlier today on CBC radio, they noted that she had moved to Canada, but did not say where. Anybody know?


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Outside Peterborough at one time.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Earlier today on CBC radio, they noted that she had moved to Canada, but did not say where. Anybody know?





John Fisher said:


> Outside Peterborough at one time.


yes ,Buckhorn apparently,moved back to Ireland 2013 according to Wiki


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

A co-worker I worked with 15 or 20 years ago had a cottage next door to her on a lake in the Peterborough area. I can't remember the name of the lake.

_O'Riordan, her former husband Don Burton and their children spent years splitting their time between Ireland and a cottage north of Peterborough, Ont., which is about 90 minutes northeast of Toronto._


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I really liked her voice and have several of their cd's. So young to pass away, it is sad. rip.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

She lived on the same lake I live on. Big Bald Lake in Buckhorn, 30 minutes north of Peterborough. The lake is on her solo album cover with her sitting on the ice.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

335Bob said:


> She lived on the same lake I live on. Big Bald Lake in Buckhorn, 30 minutes north of Peterborough. The lake is on her solo album cover with her sitting on the ice.


that is pretty cool


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Sad... RIP


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I only paid attention to the hits when they came out so long ago but lately I've heard her on satellite radio. I set some alerts so I could tune in more often and today I heard a lot of Cranberries being played, good of them to pay homage. A friend of mine was recording at Metalworks and he had a good story to share about Dolores coming over to his studio while he was working to hang out for a while and give some input on his album. Seemed very cool to me, ...still does.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's sad that she was so young. I have to admit that I always assume "suddenly" is a euphemism for suicide, but I hope not.

"Zombie" is one of the most persistent earworms ever written.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm already reading stories of how she suffered with depression, etc... not liking how that is likely to play out. Loves a lot of the cranberries stuff, actually listened to an interview or two that she did and she seemed to have it all together, smart, humorous, etc.... I'm actually surprised that she was only 46...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bw66 said:


> It's sad that she was so young. I have to admit that I always assume "suddenly" is a euphemism for suicide, but I hope not.


Apparently she was diagnosed as having bipolar disorder a few years ago, and reported sexual abuse during her childhood. That, and the dissolution of a marriage are frequently enough to push people to rash acts. Life's hard. Harder for some people. Takes a heap of strength to make it through, sometimes.

Welcome to 2018: this year's 2016.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Let me clarify then, .... Speculation on what caused her death means squat to me. Only verifiable facts has any meaning to me.



Diablo said:


> spec·u·la·tion
> ˌspekyəˈlāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *speculation*; plural noun: *speculations*
> ...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Sad news. She's only a year or so older than me! One can only _speculate_ it wasn't "natural causes". I read an article where she tried to commit suicide a few years back. It didn't work, so she attributed it to "God didn't want me to leave my children". 

Mental illness is becoming an epidemic. I am so thankful I don't go into a funk often, and when I do, it's never for too long.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Sad news. She's only a year or so older than me! One can only _speculate_ it wasn't "natural causes". I read an article where she tried to commit suicide a few years back. It didn't work, so she attributed it to "God didn't want me to leave my children".
> 
> Mental illness is becoming an epidemic. I am so thankful I don't go into a funk often, and when I do, it's never for too long.


Not “becoming”. It’s always been there, we’re just more aware of it and less inclined to sweep it under the rug.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jdto said:


> Not “becoming”. It’s always been there, we’re just more aware of it and less inclined to seeepnit under the rug.


Very true. Hopefully media/celebrity exposure will bring change. 

A (not all that close) friend committed suicide when his wife was pregnant with their first child. His note, somehow tried to explain how she'd be "better off". I was at a loss for a very long time after that.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Word on the UK hotel grapevine is that this was an accidental overdose.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Xelebes said:


> Word on the UK hotel grapevine is that this was an accidental overdose.


I've been waiting for an update but haven't seen anything official. If this is true, and it isn't that far fetched, I'd be sad but not all that surprised.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Posted this morning on BBC: Cranberries singer O'Riordan died by drowning

Not an overdose, accidental or otherwise.


----------

